# termocuplas tipo  j



## anmora220 (Jul 22, 2007)

hola amigos  quisiera que me saque de una duda  como reconosco  una termocupla tipo j   me dicen por el color de los  cables   saben algo al respecto   y el  tipo  k  que colores  son tambien


----------



## thors (Jul 26, 2007)

creo que es bastante inpresiso ya que su forma y cables dependera de quien la fabrique 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2007)

No se si hay normas de colores para tu termocupla, por que no consultas con algùn fabricante ???


----------



## oxximan (Ago 5, 2007)

Estimado:
Diferenciar una termocupla J de una K es muy sencillo, toda termocupla esta compuesta por dos alambres conductores soldados en un extremo en el caso de la J uno de ellos es de hierro (el otro es constantan, en el caso de las K se utilizan otros materiales ,para mas información revisar estos links: 

http://www.icytal.uach.cl/efmb/asignaturas/Practicos 234/Calibración-Termocuplas.pdf

http://www.arian.cl/downloads/nt-002.pdf

Ahora bien, vamos al grano con solo acercar un iman a la termocupla, si esta se adiere es J sino es de otro tipo, el conductor de hierro es el que esta polarizado positivo.

Saludos, desde Argentina


----------

